
Anjuna releases a free unseal tool for Hashicorp Vault - boxstream
http://docs.anjunasecurity.com/vault-unseal
======
wmf
Since they buried the lede: This is using SGX to hold the Vault master key.
Unfortunately SGX still isn't available in servers.

~~~
boxstream
Intel SGX is currently available in Xeon E3 and Xeon 2100 series processors
which are available on Microsoft Azure, Alibaba Cloud, Packet.com, Vultr.com,
OVH Cloud, and more providers.

